# ATITool max questions



## durst (Jun 8, 2006)

In the ATITool WIKI, it says....


As soon as the first visual error is detected, the clocks will stop increasing. Every time another error is detected from now on, clock speed will be decreased by a small step. This is done for unlimited time by default. 

When I am running my max core/mem, it goes increases and then decreaes a few clicks like it says, but ther is no errors or artifacts detected.  How does ATITool know when to start backing off?  

Also, after trying the core max, should I drop the core back down to default setting, or leave it overclocked when trying the mem max?

Thanks


----------



## overclocker (Jun 8, 2006)

its best to leave the core or mem at the normel settings wen searching for the max mem or core then it should work better.o yea what are u overclocking by the way ?


----------



## durst (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok thanks!

Sapphire x800GTO with modified bios with all 16 pipes unlocked.  It will crash my computer about 50% of the time when it gets up to 460 core.  The other times it will drop off a few but never shows any artifacts or errors.  Mem I can get it to about 550.


----------



## overclocker (Jun 8, 2006)

durst said:
			
		

> Ok thanks!
> 
> Sapphire x800GTO with modified bios with all 16 pipes unlocked.  It will crash my computer about 50% of the time when it gets up to 460 core.  The other times it will drop off a few but never shows any artifacts or errors.  Mem I can get it to about 550.


how do u modifi the bios i got a HIS x1600xt could i modifi the bios?


----------



## durst (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not sure about your card.

Search around on the video card forums.  That is where I downloaded mine.  But there is lots of info on the x800's there.

I didn't modify mine, but I know he used a hex editor to do it.  I would reccommend downloading one from someone.


----------

